# Anyone Missing a Ranger?



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

In the Anahuac paper yesterday.........
*********************
On 04-19-2013 3 Aces Towing towed a Green 2013 Polaris Ranger Vin Number 4XATH7EA8D2291686 - for safekeeping on an stolen with a hold for Texas Department of Public Safety. This vehicle was picked up at 24927 Interstate 10, Wallisville, TX 77597. To obtain information registered owners can contact 3 Aces Towing, 104 Highway 65, Anahuac TX 77514 at 409-267-3051. 0645215VSF (04/24)


----------



## dabossgonzo (Mar 5, 2010)

*Thanks*

Thanks for posting the info, hopefully the owner will be found before it goes to auction.


----------

